# Anal orgasm?



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm wondering if the anal orgasm does exist.
It took a long while to do anal sex. It started from getting used to enjoy the fingering. To finally try it, first thing is to apply lubricants such as KY on the penis. About my experiences, the doggie position was the best position I had tried for anal sex, which sent me to haven and I felt extremely good. (Not sure if you call it anal orgasm.) My pxxxy was extremely wet during anal sex and I just wanted it more. It happened after many attempts though. Probably 5 to 7 times. When it became an enjoyment, anal sex could allow men to enjoy a very different excitement. You would feel a very different good sucking on the penis...


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Assgasm?

Sorry, it just struck me as funny....


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

even with my twisted mind, i still cant accept anal sex... lol


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

malmale said:


> even with my twisted mind, i still cant accept anal sex... lol


Never mind la! To have anal sex I think you have to kill your wife first. She'll probably kick you out of the house... LOL just joking. Anal sex feels great only if you know how. Btw, try with condom if you feel you might hit on dirty shxx. lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

MsLonely said:


> Never mind la! To have anal sex I think you have to kill your wife first. She'll probably kick you out of the house... LOL just joking. Anal sex feels great only if you know how. Btw, try with condom if you feel you might hit on dirty shxx. lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOLXXX
it's the sh*t part that i cant overcome... just cant accept playing with sh*t... 

there goes my dinner appetite! LOL


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

I think, it must exists. I have been trying for a long while to make this think work with my wife, but it has not....next time, I'll try my very best to do some real preparation....if your wife has neve been able to really relax, then she has always experience pain - which of course is the opposite of pleasure so it does not work - well, next time, I will asker to let me incert her with the butt plug (very decent size) and make love while she has the butt plut incerted - then, I'll work to give her a first orgasm - really nice work - and once she achieve it (this thinking that she has no problems with the butt plug) then, I will remove the butt plug, incert the dildo in her vagina with care, slowly and letting her have control, and then, I'll proceed to incert her with my penis in her a..s, softly and letting her control.....my fantacy is that everything works perfectly and that she ends up receiving me completly and letting me stroke her like we were making love - that to me would be a full DP on her and if she is able to cum like that analy and vaginally at the same time with my full load inside of her, would be my fantacy - I know, that probably won't be like that and that it may take a long time to get there and that I need to be loving and understanding and patients and more loving....and also shut up!.......but, you have to admit is a very nice fantacy......now, that my relatioship is such that I can even dream of this things to happen, I am very happy and thankful of what i have with my wife.....yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

malmale said:


> LOLXXX
> it's the sh*t part that i cant overcome... just cant accept playing with sh*t...
> 
> there goes my dinner appetite! LOL


Thats what I think! But I am gonna do it cuz he wants to


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Idontknownow said:


> Thats what I think! But I am gonna do it cuz he wants to


You will need to buy safe and good lubricants. There are many types in the market. It's like having sex. First few times always feel the pain, it can only accept fingering. When it gets better and more enjoyable, apply lots of oily lubricant all over the penis. Go inside very slowly, don't even try to move forward and backward. Until it's completedly inside, then start to move little by little. You should tell your husband take it very slowly. He needs your guide and permission to do it. That's first step you should achieve, to feel the full penis inside with no pain. Then, you ask him to withdraw it and wash his penis before going back to normal intercourse. Next time, you can try again to achieve first step. It takes a minimum trying of 3 times only to achieve first step. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

We got this lil probe thing to start with. I just got in 3 types of lube lol.

My friend was telling me some tricks about it, like you she enjoys anal and claims to have anal orgasms. I feel more confident now after speaking to her then I did before with his "lets just do it babe!" attitude


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Anyway, by the time his penis goes all inside, he already felt a very different excitement awaiting him.  it's also very different excitement for women after anal sex becomes enjoyable. It takes quite many attempts and patient.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

i vote for pu$$*!!! LOL


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, my wife will orgasm anally, and from what she tells me they are stronger and faster then a vaginal orgasm. For her, a vaginal orgasm is like a wave whereas an anal orgasm for her is like a explosion.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

malmale said:


> i vote for pu$$*!!! LOL


LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

Crypsys said:


> Yes, my wife will orgasm anally, and from what she tells me they are stronger and faster then a vaginal orgasm. For her, a vaginal orgasm is like a wave whereas an anal orgasm for her is like a explosion.


not to dampen the spirit, i hope it is not an explosion of something else! lol:smthumbup:


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Crypsys said:


> Yes, my wife will orgasm anally, and from what she tells me they are stronger and faster then a vaginal orgasm. For her, a vaginal orgasm is like a wave whereas an anal orgasm for her is like a explosion.


Hmm... Not yet experienced that explosion. I haven't got anal sex for a long time. I gained anal sex experiences with an ex bf before I met my husband.
My husband also voted for pusxx as malmale but I wanted to try anal with him  but I don't know how to introduce it... LOL also I need to get lubricants and condoms at home, in case he makes noise about the shxx on his penis... So now it's me the wife wants to try anal with my hubby.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

malmale said:


> not to dampen the spirit, i hope it is not an explosion of something else! lol:smthumbup:


LOL maybe but there's your "plug" to stop it. Hahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

MsLonely said:


> LOL maybe but there's your "plug" to stop it. Hahaha
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOLXXX
which brings me to wonder, how do men feel when they receive the same treatment from another men? no prejudice against the gays but i wonder if the feeling is the same like how u girls take it...


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Malmale, what if your wife wants to try, would you chicken out same?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

malmale said:


> LOLXXX
> which brings me to wonder, how do men feel when they receive the same treatment from another men? no prejudice against the gays but i wonder if the feeling is the same like how u girls take it...


Find a gay to enlight your anal experience then... Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

MsLonely said:


> Malmale, what if your wife wants to try, would you chicken out same?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


can i scream out, HOLY SH*T??? LOL
once that happens, i will let you know my decision, but for now, i really hope i dont get any nasty nightmares tonite! LOL


----------



## 76Trombones (Jun 2, 2010)

Haha, you guys are funny 

I always sort of had it in my head that receiving anal sex would be the same for a man as it is for a woman. This is because I think we both have the same asses....I'm not sure though. I only have a female one so I don't know for sure! Maybe we should compare asses.. lol 

Seriously though, I have no idea!


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

marcopoly69 said:


> I think, it must exists. I have been trying for a long while to make this think work with my wife, but it has not....next time, I'll try my very best to do some real preparation....if your wife has neve been able to really relax, then she has always experience pain - which of course is the opposite of pleasure so it does not work - well, next time, I will asker to let me incert her with the butt plug (very decent size) and make love while she has the butt plut incerted - then, I'll work to give her a first orgasm - really nice work - and once she achieve it (this thinking that she has no problems with the butt plug) then, I will remove the butt plug, incert the dildo in her vagina with care, slowly and letting her have control, and then, I'll proceed to incert her with my penis in her a..s, softly and letting her control.....my fantacy is that everything works perfectly and that she ends up receiving me completly and letting me stroke her like we were making love - that to me would be a full DP on her and if she is able to cum like that analy and vaginally at the same time with my full load inside of her, would be my fantacy - I know, that probably won't be like that and that it may take a long time to get there and that I need to be loving and understanding and patients and more loving....and also shut up!.......but, you have to admit is a very nice fantacy......now, that my relatioship is such that I can even dream of this things to happen, I am very happy and thankful of what i have with my wife.....yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It's not a good idea to shoot inside her ass. Better put on a condom.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bumpgrind1 (Mar 29, 2010)

we tried it a few times awhile ago. She moaned that it felt nice but didnt want to continue. we went through a long dry spell and now she's reading porn like crazy. The night before last while we were watching tv she just swapped ends on me laying with her feet at the top of the bed and on her belly. I carressed her ass and stroked her back and thighs for an hour while we watched our favorite tv show "Dexter". When the show was over I got more intense rubbing harder and slipping my fingers into her pu**y. when I tried to part her ass cheeks she said to be careful and get some lube. I used nearly a full bottle of Wet and had three fingers in her ass and pu**y at the same time. When I got behind her and slipped into her V hole I kept playing with her ass. It didn't go any further than that and we rested yesterday but last night she hinted at wanting it in her ass today while the kids are at school. (Iwork at home). She's read all about cleansing and emptying before anal sex so I think that's what she's wating for. As far as internal ejaculation, she said before that it would probably be hot to know she let me finish that way.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

I learnt enjoy anal from fingering p**** and ass at the same time with licking at the clit. (3 excitements at once) you should not be stingy offering your 3 excitements service to your wife, she's gonna go crazy loving you.


----------



## Dr.Love (Oct 28, 2010)

did u manage to introduce it to ur husband?


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Dr.Love said:


> did u manage to introduce it to ur husband?



I will. One by one. He needs to practice some basic stuffs first. LOL


----------



## Dontknowhow2love (Aug 13, 2010)

Thinking about anal sex makes me cringe I find it uncomfortable and painful I like it as much as getting my tooth pulled. lol


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Dontknowhow2love said:


> Thinking about anal sex makes me cringe I find it uncomfortable and painful I like it as much as getting my tooth pulled. lol


LOL. Sorry but I must tell you if you found it painful, that's because the man's skill sucks. You need to guide your man carefully and correctly. For the first time, he can only move 2 cm in 1 minute, when you don't feel any discomfort, he can go deeper for another 2 cm and wait again, and repeat the step until it's fully in without feeling any discomfort. 

So if his penis is 12 cm long, it takes 6 mins or more. LOL let's do the math!

If his penis is bigger than usual, lol, better try with something smaller first until you get used to it. A finger-size vib is a good thing to start with.


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

I understand that it's different for men and women, because men have a prostate that responds to stimulation.

When starting anal sex, go SLOW .. he has to be very slow and gentle, and let her set any pace (I won't say rythm, because thrusting is not an option, at least to begin with.)


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

MsLonely said:


> It's not a good idea to shoot inside her ass. Better put on a condom.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Why?


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

It's not necessarily bad to ejaculate in her ass, assuming there's no STD's involved. You want a condom to prevent feces from entering your his urethra and causing an infection.


----------



## jay3171 (Nov 19, 2010)

Anal sex is great fun. My wife and I use to do it a lot of times. It requires a lot of lube and patience. And if you're going to put your penis in your lady's butt, you should also be willing to perform analingus. It's cunnilingus -- just to a different part of the body.

When we had anal sex, I always massaged my wife's clit. Her orgasms were amazing. Very strong. 

Now, 20 years on, our sex life is nonexistent and I'm not so sure about the future of our marriage either. Like everyone else's marriage, this, too, is a long story.


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

Pandakiss said:


> love love a i o big time the first we were watchig porn and went for it 18 yrs later still beez neez cant live without it a condom we dont bother to much history and after kids well they got here lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


How do you do i? so it does not hurt?...:scratchhead:


----------



## 8yearscheating (Oct 14, 2010)

Mslonely - have you ever heard of a feeldoe? There are other brnads out there. Some of the articles I've read have indicated a tight pair of panties with hole cut or a harness helps keep it in place. Also heard that the man can insert it in himself for insertion into his girl.

Question for you, my wife has a serious problem confronting me or in equal control with me in hard discussions. DO you think allowing her to control me in this way might help? And yes men do get an anal orgasm if the prostrate is massaged the right way. My wife ahs an aversion to anal sex, probably becuase I am so thick and did not have the sensitivity to go slow and prepare in the past.


----------



## Mrs.LonelyGal (Nov 8, 2010)

I like anal sex from time to time... but it is definitly a special occasion thing. I honestly don't think my husband likes to do it much...I mean he says it's exciting, but that it doesn't feel as good as my pu$$y. Perhaps one of those things that are a good idea in theory, but necessarily as fun once you try it.

The only time I have ever orgasamed from it is through DP w/ a vibrator.
Now I wouldn't mind trying to um... reverse the role sometime, but I am afraid the husband isn't down for that. It has taken me years just to get him to let me use a pinky on him, lol.


----------



## chefmaster (Oct 30, 2010)

The clitoris knows all  and feels all as well. It will orgasm from both vaginal and anal sex, the G-spot can have a hand in anal O's in women as well.


----------



## 8yearscheating (Oct 14, 2010)

Go google feeldoe. Mslonely
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

MsLonely said:


> I'm wondering if the anal orgasm does exist.


Beyond a shadow of a doubt it does. 


> It took a long while to do anal sex. It started from getting used to enjoy the fingering. To finally try it, first thing is to apply lubricants such as KY on the penis. About my experiences, the doggie position was the best position I had tried for anal sex, which sent me to haven and I felt extremely good.


I prefer missionary. I am still a tad frightened of it at first. And being able to see DH helps. Also the angle seems less obtrusive.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

Chris Taylor said:


> It's not necessarily bad to ejaculate in her ass, assuming there's no STD's involved. You want a condom to prevent feces from entering your his urethra and causing an infection.


A good preparatory cleaning can eliminate this risk too. And a shower after is a must.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

Dontknowhow2love said:


> Thinking about anal sex makes me cringe I find it uncomfortable and painful I like it as much as getting my tooth pulled. lol


Oh God. Before I learned how to not take whooey from people, I had a boyfriend who wanted it. It was so rough and painful. I still hate him for it. It doesn't actually have to hurt.


----------



## jay3171 (Nov 19, 2010)

Anal sex -- like all sex between two people -- should be fun and enjoyable for both partners. I'm not sure about the idea of an anal orgasm but I'm not about to dispute it. I'm sure someone has had one. 

What I do think about anal sex -- and all sex, for that matter -- is that Americans get all worked up about it.

They like it. They enjoy it. 

But they fear it.

Kind of like they fear wine, beer and other kinds of alcohol. 

Sex is like a drug to most Americans. It's something to fear first and enjoy second. 

I've had anal sex with three different women and always enjoyed it. I worked hard to make sure they enjoyed it too. 

I've also performed analingus, too, on the lovers who would allow me too. It's great fun. And I think any self-respecting guy who wants anal from his wife should be willing to go down on her anus. 

My .02 cents.

Thank you for reading.


----------



## christine30 (Mar 23, 2010)

I did it with my fiance, and honestly, i was petrified but once he used the KY and alot, it wasn't all that bad, You do feel the pain but after you get in the groove of it, its orgasms 3-4 times. But we do it mainly in the shower much better and more intense with the water on your body.
I always said i want to die a virgin in my ass.. but guess that is not happening.


----------



## jay3171 (Nov 19, 2010)

Way to go, Christine. Sounds like your fiance did it the way it should be done, too. Here's to many more highly satisfying sexual experiences with him.


----------



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

I applaud the wives/women out there who are very open to anal s3x. We do it very infrequently. I like to do it alot more often though because it is kinky. I usally break out the baby oil, heat it up, rub her body down with it. When she's on her stomach i start to massage her behind real good with the oil. Then i'll just go down with the analingus first, then start (very slowly) with 1 finger, then i'll start with the 2nd finger. When i can get two fingers in and out pretty good, then i know she is ready. I prefer doing while she's in the prone position, but we've done it in just about every position. The one we are going to do next time is reverse cowgirl with her back laying flat against my chest. That was i can rub the breasts and the clit at the same time. Can't wait. The most kinky is when we were on vacation. I purchased one of those cheap inflattable kiddy pools off of Ebay. Blew it up in our hotel room and filed it with about about 1/3 body of baby oil. It was GREAT, seeing that huge ass of hers glisten in the light. Methinks i'll be buying one of those pools again for the home. But clean up is messy, so its easier to just through it away. 

As much as i enjoy it, she can take it or leave it. mostly leave it or else we'd do it more often. If she were to have a powerful orgasm from it, i know that would open her mind up even more. But perhaps when she hits her peak soon she'll want even reg sex more than 1x a week.


----------

